# Fire belly toad companions



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi, I've just got one of these from my brother (his missus wants rid of everything that eats crickets!) sadly it's all alone... but what i would like to know is what can i put in with it? Anything else apart from other fire bellys?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm afraid not, it's not particularly recommended to mix species for the risk of diseases and toxins and all that jazz, but the one you have will probably be ecstatic to have some little friends!!


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Not a good idea, a buildup of their secretions in the water section can kill other amphibians and fish. I know plenty of people do keep them with tree frogs and the like, I've done so myself, and also with small fish. The fish died unexplained deaths and once a frog died I decided the cost wasn't worth the risk.

Also, if you put more than one together they will start singing. A lot. Although it is a softer, more pleasant sound than many other amphibs, that cute little "_poop_... _poop_..." sound can REALLY start to grate on the nerves in the small hours of the morning... just a heads-up...

Francis


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I would recomment getting a few more FBT's as its not recommended to mix them.

I don't find their calling that bad and they live at the bottom of my bed. And they tend to stop at about 11ish when I normally got to bed, maybe its the darkness.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Get him a FBT friend/s The ark has some :whistling2:


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

soz a bot off topic but i think Hetropoda davidbowie rock dude!!! :2thumb:


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

the poop....poop sound is really anoying in the mourning its like 3am and i can hear them on the other side of the house and then the tree frogs get started greys and whites and i got a band going on.


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

I have some you can have and I have them in sexed groups, so if you don't want males and their singing all day and night you can have some females! They are CB08.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

:lol2:I make "poop poop sounds at 3 in the morning :lol2:glad u are not my neighbour u would be well annoyed with me


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

LIZARD said:


> :lol2:I make "poop poop sounds at 3 in the morning :lol2:glad u are not my neighbour u would be well annoyed with me


 
With 29 males going "poop poop" all night long and also "poopidypoopidypoopidypoopidypoopidypoopidypoopidypoopidy" I very much doubt it!!


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Pipkin28 said:


> With 29 males going "poop poop" all night long and also "poopidypoopidypoopidypoopidypoopidypoopidypoopidypoopidy" I very much doubt it!!


That high-pitched "bubbling" release call when one male grabs another... very irritating!


----------

